# Folk or authored?



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"So Long, It's Been Good To Know You".

Maybe someone signed their name to that? 

Anyway, I feel a banning coming on, and won't be able to wish you folks well afterward... so I'm jumping the gun a little. I've enjoyed my stay, mostly.

Keep your dabbers up.

:tiphat:


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh no. You've been up to promiscuity on the forum? :lol:

Come back after your ban hopefully. Plead clemency. 





And if that doesn't work, then plead insanity - that one will be convincing! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Always thought that was Woody Guthrie's but you never know with him...he may have "adapted" it...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From a web site: "We start with one of Guthrie's earliest songs, "So Long It's Been Good to Know You." According to Woody Guthrie: A Life, by Joe Klein, Guthrie wrote the song not long after dust storms hit Guthrie's home in Pampa, Texas in spring 1935 ("In a month called April, a county called Gray"). "

http://www.chimesfreedom.com/2012/02/21/so-long-its-been-good-to-know-you-woody-at-100/


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KenOC said:


> From a web site: "We start with one of Guthrie's earliest songs, "So Long It's Been Good to Know You." According to Woody Guthrie: A Life, by Joe Klein, Guthrie wrote the song not long after dust storms hit Guthrie's home in Pampa, Texas in spring 1935 ("In a month called April, a county called Gray"). "
> 
> http://www.chimesfreedom.com/2012/02/21/so-long-its-been-good-to-know-you-woody-at-100/


Good work, _Ken_. So the song is older than I am, but not folk.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

“All music is folk music, I ain't never heard no horse sing a song” -- Louis Armstrong


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Hilltroll! You were one of the first to reply to me & okay, I admit, your posts left me ever so slightly banjaxed. Hope you don't get banned, but if you do, that you come back refreshed from your cavern/yurt/whatever.  
Folk songs are always made up by someone, even if they get changed & modified over the centuries. You can make folk songs and tunes up now, but they'd have to be 'in the tradition'. 
I quite like 'So long, it's been good to know you', but I don't see it as a folk song.
Au revoir.


----------

